# a money making scheme,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I and others had an invite to a friends holiday house for Sham el Naseem and he went ahead to get it ready only to find that he and about another 6 neighbours had been burgled, my friend was left with a bed, no bedclothes and two pieces of really heavy furniture. The house is in a gated community. The police admitted they know who has done it but they don't want to arrest the culprits as it will cause riots/trouble. 

Update.. the police have informed my friend and his neighbours that he can get all his possessions back for a sum of money, my friend has refused but apparently his neighbours are buying back their stolen property.. and when they are burgled again will they buy back their things again?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Happened to someone I know in one of the "New" communities..........Luckily though, his place wasn't fully furnished..........

And it keeps happening......


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Mnnnn, you say a money making scheme....sounds like traditional Bedouin economics to me. I think they saw the godfather triology, and figured out that is how business works.


----------



## markguyver (May 5, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> I think they saw the godfather triology, and figured out that is how business works.


Lol xD


----------

